# Currently in Valencia and need to get to Murcia



## Matt S (Apr 16, 2015)

Need to get to my family and I know the border is closed, is there any way I can get there?

I'm not coming back btw.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sorry, I had asked a stupid question! You're going to Murcia, right?
Do you have a medical reason or something urgent to attend to?
If so you can phone the local police and ask their advice and/ or get some official paper. ie a report from a doctor which states that the person in need needs you, to show to the police should they stop you.


----------



## Matt S (Apr 16, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sorry, I had asked stupid question! You're going to Murcia, right?
> Do you have a medical reason or something urgent to attend to?
> If so you can phone the local police and ask their advice and/ or get some official papr. ie a report from a doctor which states that the person in need needs you to show to the police should they stop you


I lost my job in Valencia and need to go and stay with family in Murcia. 

Thanks for responding.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Matt S said:


> I lost my job in Valencia and need to go and stay with family in Murcia.
> 
> Thanks for responding.


Sorry to hear that, really, it must be a worry. 
You could try going to/ phoning the local police to see what they say. I presume you'll need to go to your family as you can't support yourself, is that right? I don't know who would be able to verify that and give you permission to go.
Here to be honest, the police seems to do few checks. I really am a stickler for rules as I think they usually benefit the majority, but in this case...


----------



## Matt S (Apr 16, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sorry to hear that, really, it must be a worry.
> You could try going to/ phoning the local police to see what they say. I presume you'll need to go to your family as you can't support yourself, is that right? I don't know who would be able to verify that and give you permission to go.
> Here to be honest, the police seems to do few checks. I really am a stickler for rules as I think they usually benefit the majority, but in this case...


Thank you for the advice, sincerely appreciated.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The only thing you can do is go to the Guardia and ask them. I am pretty sure that if you can prove the situation they will be able help. Although some might think so we aren't living in a police state!


----------



## Matt S (Apr 16, 2015)

Is it the Guardia or Valecia police, I went to the police station at the back of Valencia Nord, but there was a que of people and no idea what was going on?

Further info much appreciated. 


kaipa said:


> The only thing you can do is go to the Guardia and ask them. I am pretty sure that if you can prove the situation they will be able help. Although some might think so we aren't living in a police state!


----------



## Matt S (Apr 16, 2015)

Been to the Police who have told me to go to social services.

I'm tempted to train it to Valencia and get someone to come over the border and collect me? I'm told little chance of getting stopped?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Matt S said:


> Been to the Police who have told me to go to social services.
> 
> I'm tempted to train it to Valencia and get someone to come over the border and collect me? I'm told little chance of getting stopped?


The border between Murcia & Valencia is closed. 

The Valencia President has just announced tighter restrictions & some towns in Valencia & Murcia have town border closures too. 

Try going to social services & explain that you'll be homeless (exaggerate if need be) in Valencia unless you can get to Murcia to live with your family. Perhaps get them to write a letter offering you accomodation.


----------

